# heldentenor's knives



## heldentenor (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's my small collection, which began when I dropped a Henckels Four Star onto a parking lot and snapped it in half, prompting me to find the old knife forums and then to land here. 

Everyday Knives (also known as "girlfriend knives"):





(Henckels Cermax 8 inch gyuto and 5 inch petty, Shun 4 inch parer)

A Nenox w/Ironwood handle that I bought from Customfan:





My two single-bevel knives:





(Ichimongi Aoko 300 mm yanagi-ba and Kaneshige Ginsanko 270 mm deba)


And finally, my western custom makers: 





(Michael Rader 52100 parer, Marko Tsourkan 225mm slicer/line knife, Dave Martell O1 240mm gyuto)


Not pictured: my Hiromoto aogami super 240mm gyuto with custom handle


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice lineup. What's the handle material on the Martell?


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks man. The Martell has a black canvas micarta handle with a nickel silver bolster. Dave took better pictures of it than I did, which are here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/2188-Gallery-Martell-Knives/page55


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice! Looks wayyyyy better'n most micarta handles I've seen. How's it perform overall?


----------



## heldentenor (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, I've used it for precisely two meals now, but even with my mediocre skills it's a game changer. The geometry is really subtle, but basically it gives you the precision of a laser with the feedback and response of something more like a Shigefusa. The first time I used a Martell, Chuckles said that his made him want to do an all-soup menu so that he could brunoise vegetables all day with it. That's a pretty accurate depiction of this one, I think.


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 30, 2015)

heldentenor said:


> Well, I've used it for precisely two meals now, but even with my mediocre skills it's a game changer. The geometry is really subtle, but basically it gives you the precision of a laser with the feedback and response of something more like a Shigefusa. The first time I used a Martell, Chuckles said that his made him want to do an all-soup menu so that he could brunoise vegetables all day with it. That's a pretty accurate depiction of this one, I think.



Hah! I use the same comparison in my head as Chuckle's when I find that right gyuto fit. Hasn't happened that often. I'll have to take one of Dave's knives for a spin someday here.


----------

